# SQL Anfrage minimum|maximum suchen



## Liberty-son (27. September 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin gerade in der Klausurvorbereitung und habe einige Verständnisprobleme. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir auf die Sprünge helfen.
Es geht um select Abfragen über mehrere Tabellen in dem z.B. der Name und die Kontonummer von den Kunden ausgegeben werden soll, die den niedrigsten Kontostand bzw. den höchsten Kontostand haben. Diese Abfragen sollen ohne die MIN oder MAX Befehle erfolgen. Irgendwie muss man da ein kartesisches Produkt bilden aber ich blicke da nicht durch. Kann mir jemand anhand eines Beispiels weiter helfen?

Gruß


----------



## Tyg3r (27. September 2007)

Hi,

SELECT * FROM tab ORDER BY kontostand ASC LIMIT 1; // liefert kleinstes Ergebnis
SELECT * FROM tab ORDER BY kontostand DESC LIMIT 1; // liefert größtes Ergebnis

Hoffe ich habs nicht vertauscht ^^

Gruß tyg3r

PS: Abfragen über mehrere Tabellen bitte genauer beschreiben. Gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten, kommt auf die Aufgabenstellung an


----------

